# Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?



## Kamilah (16. Sep. 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich hatte meinen Mini mit Bachlauf ja hier vorgestellt --> Kamilah und ihr Miniteich mit Bachlauf

Leider ist das Ding nur ca. 40cm tief, mehr ging aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht, bzw. nicht ohne "schweres Gerät".
War mir im Grunde auch nicht soooo wichtig, aber jetzt trotzdem mal die Frage, ob man dieses kleine Ding mit einer Teichheizung mit Frostwächter und einem Sauerstoffsprudler einigermaßen eisfrei halten könnte?

LG
Bille


----------



## Zacky (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Wenn Du den Teich zusätzlich abdeckst, könnte es funktionieren. Aber bei der Größe würde ich tatsächlich auch über eine Art "Gewächshaus" darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Kamilah (16. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hi Zacky,

okay, dann werde ich mich schonmal an's "Zelt bauen" machen :smoki


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*



Kamilah schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ob man dieses kleine Ding mit einer Teichheizung mit Frostwächter und einem Sauerstoffsprudler einigermaßen eisfrei halten könnte?
> 
> ...



Bille, gute Idee, aber auch sehr teuer.
Die meisten Heizer haben im Durchschnitt um die 300 Watt . 
In 24 Stunden sind es dann 7,2 kw x 0,26 € = 18,72 € pro Tag.
Dann lieber Zackys Idee, oder Styropurplattenabdeckung


----------



## Deuned (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Das stimmt so Gott sei Dank  nicht.Dieser Eisfreihalter.

http://www.gartenwelt-shop.de/wasse...reihalter-teichheizer-aqua-heat-tz-560/a-458/

hat nur 150 Watt und ist mit einem Temperatursensor ausgestattet,braucht also nur Strom,wenn es wirklich unter Null Grad ist und er dann automatisch eingeschaltet wird.
Ich habe mit dem im letzten Winter weniger als 10,00 € an Strom verbraucht und der Teich hatte immer eine eisfreie Stelle und so würde sich dieses Teil gerade für deinen kleinen Teich sehr gut eignen.


Gruß

Bernd


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Danke für den Hinweis, Bernd 
Das ist natürlich eine bedeutend bessere Möglichkeit.


----------



## lollo (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*



jolantha schrieb:


> Die meisten Heizer haben im Durchschnitt um die 300 Watt .
> In 24 Stunden sind es dann 7,2 kw x 0,26 € = 18,72 € pro Tag.



Hallo,

, du hast dich da mit dem Komma vertan.
Richtig ist 1,87 € pro Tag.


----------



## Kamilah (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hallole,

ich hab jetzt den hier bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0092Y53N4/ref=pe_386171_37038021_pe_217221_31005211_3p_M3T1_dp_1
Der ist ja auch mit Frostwächter.

Meint ihr, dass der "Kleinere", den Bernd verlinkt hat, auch ausreichend ist?

Sollte man den Teich zusätzlich abdecken, oder würde der Heizer reichen? Bin hier immerhin im Allgäu, hier wirds auch gerne mal so RICHTIG kalt 

Es mag bekloppt sein, aber nachdem ich die hier --> Grüne Flussjungfer bei der Eiablage in meinem Miniteich beobachtet habe, würde ich diese "Ecke" eben gerne eisfrei halten, damit die Eier überleben.

LG
Bille

Nachtrag:


lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> , du hast dich da mit dem Komma vertan.
> Richtig ist 1,87 € pro Tag.


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, hat aber einen Moment gedauert *g*


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Danke Lollo,
ich sollte wirklich nicht versuchen, mein Gehirn* vor* dem Frühstück einzuschalten.


----------



## Limnos (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hi Bille

Wenn der Teich immer noch fischfrei ist, wozu soll er dann beheizt werden? Es gibt genug Naturgewässer, die ebenso flach sind und trotzdem ist darin reiches Leben. __ Schnecken z.B. habe ich in einer Badewanne, die nicht einmal in den Boden eingelassen ist und so von allen Seiten her der Kälte ausgesetzt ist, und es macht denen aber auch Insektenlarven, Waserflöhen, Hüpferlingen etc. nichts aus. Außer dem kommen jedes Jahr neue Zuwanderer wie __ Molche und Fluginsekten. Ich hatte Riesenvallisnerien und __ Teichrosen in einem Außenaquarium, dessen Scheibe vorletzten Winter geplatzt ist, die Pflanzen haben im Restwasser von 10 cm Tiefe überlebt. Teichrandpflanzen sind ohnehin in der Eiszone. Ich wüsste nicht, wem irgendwelche Wintermaßnahmen nützen sollten? Allerdings sollte die Zuletung zum Bachanfang und die Pumpe entweder tota entleert sein oder sich in einer Zone befinden, in der sie nicht kaputtfrieren können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kamilah (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hi Wolfgang,

es geht mir ehrlich gesagt um die Eier der Grünen Flussjungfer. Die steht bei uns ja auf der Roten Liste und da ich ihr mit meinem Miniteich anscheinend eine super Eiablagemöglichkeit vorgegaukelt habe.....
Ich hatte im anderen Thread ja geschrieben, dass ich Dank meiner Nachbarn seit kurzem sechs Elritzen im Teich "beheimate". Die haben sie mir allerdings erst da reingesetzt, nachdem ich laut darüber nachgedacht hatte, den Mini zumindest in der Ecke, in der die Libelle die Eier abgelegt hat, im Winter eisfrei zu halten.
Ich hätte mir keine Fische zugelegt, der Teich ist einfach zu flach.
Die Posthornis kommen im Winter ins Aquarium, aber die sind ja auch nicht so anspruchsvoll.

LG
Bille


----------



## adel (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*



jolantha schrieb:


> Bille, gute Idee, aber auch sehr teuer.
> Die meisten Heizer haben im Durchschnitt um die 300 Watt .
> In 24 Stunden sind es dann 7,2 kw x 0,26 € = 18,72 € pro Tag.
> Dann lieber Zackys Idee, oder Styropurplattenabdeckung



Hallo, es sind 1,87€ pro Tag

Viele liebe Grüße Adel


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*



adel schrieb:


> Hallo, es sind 1,87€ pro Tag
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße Adel



Wenn man liest, sollte man auch den Anfang mitnehmen, schau mal bitte bei # 7 , #8, und #9


----------



## DerDunkelGraf (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hi, bin zwar was Teiche betrifft noch recht unerfahren da ich erst seit letztem Jahr einen Teich übernommen habe. Habe mich daher auch hier an die erfahrenen User gewandt und wurde sehr gut beraten. 

Nun zum Thema: 

Das Abdecken mit Styropor ist auf jeden Fall eine gute und hilfreiche Sache.
Habe ich letzten Winter auf Anraten auch getan. 

Tja nen Heizer einsetzen ist sicher ne Möglichkeit aber eben wie schon erwähnt ne Kostenfrage.

Meine Idee wäre nen Teichbelüfter mit 2-4 Ausströmplatten je nach Größe der Stelle. 

Osaga LK35 zB. Hat nur 16 Watt, Preis um die 20 Euro mit 6fach Verteiler und Schlauch usw.

Allerdings würde ich die runden Ausströmer gg. Ausströmplatten tauschen. Die sind aber bei Ebay zB auch günstig zu erhalten.

Habe so einen Teilbereich meines Teiches letztes Jahr Eisfrei gehalten, allerdings mit ner schwächeren Sauerstoffpumpe.

Nur ne Idee/Vorschlag.


----------



## Kamilah (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Guten Morgen,

wie tief ist dein Teich? Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn die "Ecke" mit den Libelleneiern eisfrei bleibt.

Ich werd mir deinen Vorschlag mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, danke


----------



## Deuned (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*



DerDunkelGraf schrieb:


> Tja nen Heizer einsetzen ist sicher ne Möglichkeit aber eben wie schon erwähnt ne Kostenfrage.
> 
> Meine Idee wäre nen Teichbelüfter mit 2-4 Ausströmplatten je nach Größe der Stelle.
> 
> ...



Zu den Kosten eines Teichheizers schrieb ich ja schon,dass die bei richtiger Gerätewahl nicht so hoch sind,wenn man mal nachrechnet.

Wichtiger ist mir jedoch bei der Lösung mit Auströmplatten auf eine Tatsache hinzuweisen,die leider oft vergessen wird:
Durch die sogenannte Anomalie des Wassers ist 4 Grad kaltes Wasser schwerer als 0 Grad kaltes Wasser,befindet sich also im Winter dann am Boden des Teiches und ermöglicht so ein Überleben der Tiere.
Bringe ich nun aber das Wasser durch einen Luftstrom in Bewegung besteht die Gefahr,dass ich das warme Wasser(4 Grad)nach oben befördere wegen der Zirkulation und ich so für eine komplette Durchfrierung des Wassers sorge,was dann ja absolut unerwünscht von uns ist und für die Tiere tödlich.
Wählt man also die Auströmsteinlösung muss man zunächst,wie du ja schon geschrieben hast,eine möglichst schwache Luftpumpe wählen und vor allen Dingen den Auströmstein/-platte nicht zu tief setzen,damit das warme Wasser unter verbleiben kann.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## pema (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hallo Bille,
nach meinem Wissenstand schlüpfen die Larven der grünen Mosaikjungfer 2 bis 3 Monate nach der Eiablage - d.h. für die Eier brauchst du keinen Frostschutz mehr.
Aber da du ja nun Fische in deinem Miniteich hast wirst du nicht darum herum kommen, dir über einen Winterschutz Gedanken zu machen. 
Ich will ja nicht rumunken, aber: wenn dir die Libelleneier und -Larven so am Herzen liegen - warum um Gottes Willen hast du dir Fische aufschwatzen lassen  Die fressen so wie so alle Eier und vorhandenen Larven auf.
Ich würde versuchen, die Fische jetzt noch los zu werden und den Teich dann einfach in Ruhe zu lassen...__ Schnecken etc. sind erstaunlich überlebensfähig
Alternativ wäre noch über eine Innenhälterung der Fische im Winter nach zu denken ... aber das nun jedes Jahr

petra


----------



## Kamilah (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Guten Morgen Petra,



> warum um Gottes Willen hast du dir Fische aufschwatzen lassen



Hab ich nicht, ich wollte keine Fische.
Zu denen kam ich, wie geschrieben, eher wie "die Jungfrau zum Kind". Ich hab erst einen Tag später einen Fisch entdeckt. Dass es sechs sind weiß ich nur, weil meine Nachbarn mir das gesagt haben.



> nach meinem Wissenstand schlüpfen die Larven der grünen Mosaikjungfer 2 bis 3 Monate nach der Eiablage



Das war keine Mosaikjungfer, da bin ich mir 100%ig sicher (ich hab auch keine __ Krebsschere im Wasser). Es war eine Grüne Flussjungfer und bei denen heißt es, dass die ersten Prolarven nach 3-4 Wochen schlüpfen. Deshalb die Idee mit dem Eis freihalten.

LG
Bille


----------



## Limnos (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Meinen Mini eisfrei halten mit Teichheizung?*

Hi

Ein Eisfreihalten ist gut dafür, ein Loch im Eis offen zu halten. Da warmes Wasser aufsteigt, wäre es nur ein eng begrenzter, vertikaler Raum, der nicht gefröre. Will man den Teich in der Breite über Null halten, wäre ein Niedervolt-Heizkabel, flächig am Boden verlegt, wesentlich besser. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass __ Libellen nicht "doof" sind. Sie können an raschen Wärmeschwankungen durchaus feststellen, wie tief ein Gewässer ist. Ein Frage ist, legt sie die Eier in Pflanzenstängel? Oder sinken sie auf den Schlammgrund? Hier können nämlich die Temperaturen infolge Fäulniswärme durchaus von der des Wassers verschieden sein. Auch ist nicht gesagt, dass diese Prolarven nicht u.U. Einfrieren überstehen. Dagegen sind bei jeder Form der Heizung Konvektionsströme die Folge, und es gibt ein größeres Temperaturspektrum auf engstem Raum. Ob das für die Entwicklung besser ist, bleibt zu bezweifeln. Ich denke, die Flussjungfer hat entweder mit der Wahl Deines Teiches einen optimalen Biotop gefunden, oder sie wollte durch Ablage in verschiedenen Gewässern das Risiko streuen. "Klug" ist auch, wenn sie ein Gewässer wählt, dass, weil es durchfriert, keine Fressfeinde in Form von Fischen enthält. Nahrung für die Larven hat entweder auch im Teich überwintert, oder wandert im Frühjahr aufs Neue ein.
Zu heizen ist zwar gut gemeint, aber unnatürlich.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

